# 8" mora ice auger. Good blades spare dull. 40$



## wolfenstein (Jan 6, 2014)

Hope heading says it all. 8" mora good blades spare set of dull. Moggie b&t sharpens them like new for 13$? I don't need 2 augers. 2 weeks from fishable ice!! Lol 🤞🤏 will post pics eventually..I've seen rusted augers and this is very good condition. Blade guard too. Portage county, Garrettsville


----------

